# Imagens ou videos de tornados ou trombas de água



## Lord_Of_The_Weather (5 Set 2005 às 15:49)

Gostava de saber se alguém deste forum possui imagens ou filmes de tornados ou trombas de água, que tenham ocorrido em Portugal, bem como dos efeitos causados pelos tornados.


----------



## GranNevada (5 Set 2005 às 20:46)

Eu tenho alguns


----------



## GranNevada (6 Set 2005 às 10:06)

Compra a National Geographic Portuguesa de Abril de 2004 no site deles .
Tem um artigo sobre tornados em Portugal e muito mais ...
Podes comprar no site deles .

http://www.nationalgeographic.pt/revista/0805/default.asp

Vê também :

http://www.chmi.cz/ECSS2002/abstracts/02.htm

http://redibericamm5.uib.es/publicacions/any2005/ecss_tornado.pdf

http://www.cgul.ul.pt/resumos/leitao.htm


----------



## Lord_Of_The_Weather (6 Set 2005 às 13:52)

Obrigado GranNevada!
Será que era possível ver as tuas imagens ou vídeos?


----------



## GranNevada (6 Set 2005 às 15:11)

Um dia que venhas a Braga claro que é . Tenho isso tudo em VHS .


----------



## Lord_Of_The_Weather (7 Set 2005 às 16:01)

OK
Pelo planeamento que tenho só aí irei aquando do Rali Casino da Póvoa (Viera do Minho) ou se a volta a Portugal em balões de ar quente passar por aí para o ano, na qual desempenho o papel de meteorologista oficial da prova.


----------



## GranNevada (8 Set 2005 às 13:36)

OK , cá te espero .
No ano passado a volta a Portugal em balões passou por cá !


----------



## Lord_Of_The_Weather (11 Set 2005 às 10:24)

Não!
Mas normalmente é dificil a prova passar duas vezes consecutivas numa localidade.


----------

